

Q: Advice for Software Startups dealing with Big Customers? - pumper

When working with new customers what have you done to help them overcome the perceived risks of dealing with a startup? What experience have you had with things like software escrow?
======
iamdave
Often times, I've shown them not just work we've done but what it did for the
customer, why it mattered and how our practices will apply to them. Sometimes
even, with a few modifications show them your elevator pitch so they can have
an idea of what your bigger goal is, that way they have some sense of
direction as they'll be involved in what your company is going to be doing.

Good luck!

